# My Top Shelf



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

Top Shelf of my humidor...









Can you tell which one is older?


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

that's a good looking top shelf. You laid one of my fears to rest. I always had my javas mixed with my cigars as well. I was never sure whether or not that was a good idea though because javas are "infused".


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Claes said:


> that's a good looking top shelf. You laid one of my fears to rest. * I always had my javas mixed with my cigars as well. I was never sure whether or not that was a good idea though because javas are "infused"[b/].*


*

It's not a good idea at all.*


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Claes said:


> that's a good looking top shelf. You laid one of my fears to rest. I always had my javas mixed with my cigars as well. I was never sure whether or not that was a good idea though because javas are "infused".


Depends on the owner. Do you mind having cigars that will pick up some of the Java flavor?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Lots of people worry about different cigars "marrying" the flavors, as in the strengths and such. This may happen over time but... ANY cigar with an added flavor, such as Acid, Lars T's, and even the Javas WILL impart their flavors into other smokes if kept in the same environment such as a humidor, and in a lot less time. Not saying this is necessarily a good or bad thing, just that it will happen.

Great looking smokes none the less! :tu


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Thats a nice looking tray. As far as the marrying goes, thats up to you. I have some very premium cigars (Not infused) that I sit with lesser strength cigars. Why? To beef up the lesser sticks. Will not hurt the stronger ones but improves the lesser ones slightly. You have to know what flavors you like and what mixes though. I generally keep alike smokes together.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Props to you, that's one tasty top shelf.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

I've had a few Javas in my humidor forever, never noticed a chocolate flavor in anything else, even when I had them in my old small 50ct desktop. This is a 3 cubic foot cabinet. I just keep them from touching anything else, so that the oils don't mix. It's not like they are laying on top of my Ashton Magnums. And, we go through them quite a bit more quickly than the others in the box.

I flipped the NUB 466's and the Cohiba's, flipped the NUB 464T's and the Java's and stuck them in the corner, and put a cedar divider between them and everything else to make everyone feel better.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

An excellent top shelf for sure. Looking good! I need to dry off my keyboard now!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Tasty lookin'. Love the bloom!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I wish I had your organizational skills. My humi is an absolute mess right now.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

8ball917 said:


> I wish I had your organizational skills. My humi is an absolute mess right now.


You should see the inventory spreadsheet that I keep. I export it from the MobileStogie iPhone app, and can sort all 119 sticks by make, model, size, wrapper, binder, filler, date aquired, place aquired from and price :shock:

Yet, my closet is a complete disaster area. Go figure...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i saw that in a dream once...lol. every one you have in there excpet the java are in my top 15 favorites....great pic!


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

bdw1984 said:


> It's not a good idea at all.


I'm going to have to agree with Ben on this one... I wouldnt keep anything infused in my cabinet.. just sayin


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

JerseyStepUp said:


> I'm going to have to agree with Ben on this one... I wouldnt keep anything infused in my cabinet.. just sayin


Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man.

Seriously though, I appreciate the opinions and concerns. I have not noticed any flavor or scent differences in any of my various styles of smokes. Even when I had a couple of these in my small 50ct that was stuffed to the max. I've done my research and experiments, and I am completely comfortable having 5 Java Wafes in my 500ct humidor, as long as they don't touch anything else. If I ever detect a flavor difference in the rest of my stash, i'll place them in the bottom drawer, or in a ziplock, but I haven't so far in the past 7 months. I mean, they have three boxes of these in the Walk-In at our small shop in town, plus multiple Acids, and everything else in there tastes like it should. Point being, I've experimented and I trust my results. I'm a scientist for smoke's sake. :nerd:


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

That's a great looking tray! LOVE those Edges!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, very nice indeed!!


----------



## CIGAR4TSZ (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice looking top shelf Love that Edge torpedo maduro one of my favorites how does it compare to the decade? Never had one and always wanted to try one.:smoke:


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice stash! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

CIGAR4TSZ said:


> Nice looking top shelf Love that Edge torpedo maduro one of my favorites how does it compare to the decade? Never had one and always wanted to try one.:smoke:


I thought that the Edge maduro tasted pretty similar to the Edge corojo, but had a richer, thicker smoke, and not quite as spicey. I bought two, and had one the night I bought it 4 months ago, so I'll be looking forward to trying the other this spring.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

phisch said:


> I thought that the Edge maduro tasted pretty similar to the Edge corojo, but had a richer, thicker smoke, and not quite as spicey. I bought two, and had one the night I bought it 4 months ago, so I'll be looking forward to trying the other this spring.


ima have to get one to through in the humi for a while. i have an edge that is aged 5 or 6 months so far. not a maduro or a corojo though.


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice stash, I do agree with the others and certainly would not have my RP Decades stored with Java's.


----------



## emxracer (Jul 5, 2010)

Props


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

phisch said:


> You should see the inventory spreadsheet that I keep. I export it from the MobileStogie iPhone app, and can sort all 119 sticks by make, model, size, wrapper, binder, filler, date aquired, place aquired from and price :shock:


I'm glad I'm not the only one with the detailed spreadsheet :mrgreen:

Awesome top shelf btw.


----------

